

Study predicts undecided voters with 70% accuracy - gruseom
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-sci-undecided22-2008aug22,0,2284725.story

======
ironcondor
Ah, Freud. It's always fun to ponder what we don't know we don't know. That's
how we progress, and it's how visionaries' minds work.

